# The Eveready Captain



## Swagg (Aug 22, 2008)

I just found this old flash light, it's pretty neat looking. I'm thinking about making it a ROP-Lo. It's a 2D, metal silver light with ridges all the way down the body. Kinda looks like a light saber. Is ROP Lo the best idea for this light?

Thanks


----------



## dlrflyer (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't speak about all vintages, but mine from the late 70's has a plastic reflector and bulb holder. Might work for short runs, but if it has any sentimental value, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## BobVA (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'd say look at a drop-in PR base LED replacement rather than risk damaging it.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Mr_Light (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is a link to a thread on how I modded a few Captains:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158873

You can easily also install a 2-cell Magled module by removing the plastic bulb holder and installing the module with aluminum foil packed around it to hold it into the reflector.


----------



## swampgator (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't what vintage my Captain is, but it has a metal reflector and glass lens. I'm running a RS KPR 112 on 2 18650s direct drive with a very ghetto battery holder (2 20 cc syringes cut to hold them). I'm planning on dropping in a ROP bulb but haven't gotten around to picking any up.

It, along with a ROV Sportsman, will make a nice sleeper ROP.


----------



## Skyeye (Dec 6, 2008)

I have an older Captain metal 3D light that was my father's. It has a very high quality reflector and throws a pencil beam half a block. I consider it a great vintage torch. I stuck a Krypton bulb in it... wow!


----------



## Burgess (Dec 6, 2008)

Yep, the Eveready Captains were nice flashlights !


Which switch do you have ?


A push-button, or a slider ?


If it's a Slider, does it resemble a "boat" ?


Please send us a photo or two, if you can.


_


----------



## Skyeye (Dec 7, 2008)

Burgess, it has both a slider for constant on and a momentary button. It has held up well for it's age which is at least 30 years old. No rust or corrosion anywhere. I use this light around the house only as it's fairly unique and I don't want to trash it.:ironic:
Here's a pic.


----------



## swampgator (Dec 7, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Yep, the Eveready Captains were nice flashlights !
> Which switch do you have ?
> A push-button, or a slider ?
> If it's a Slider, does it resemble a "boat" ?


 
No photos but a boat shaped slider with a round black monetary button in the center.


----------



## thunderlight (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Swagg,

If you do use a magled drop-in, you might want to get a 1-inch prong fastener. Coil it to wrap around the dropin. You might need to use a tin-snips to shorten it. This will provide enough springiness to hold the magled in place. You will have direct contact between the batteries and the drop-in. You might be able to slip in a flat piece between the battery and the drop-in to avoid direct contact.

Boxes of 100 1-inch prong fasteners are available for nominal cost from Staples.


----------

